
Online Mindmapping Software - asdojasdosadsa
http://my-mind.github.io
======
asdojasdosadsa
Kinda cool alternative to
[https://tobloef.com/text2mindmap/](https://tobloef.com/text2mindmap/) Just
found online, any other similar software?

